# APHA Stallion PAINTED COOS



## countryryder

Anyone familiar with,or know anything about,Painted Coos or his offspring?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Can't remember where, but I quite recently, just saw another message thread about this stallion. He appeared as I remember, fairly sickle hocked and some of his offspring also showed that trait. Other than that, I thought he was a handsome stallion.

Lizzie


----------



## Saddlebag

Have you checked allbreedpedigree? He goes back to Impressive so he may carry the HYPP gene.


----------



## soenjer55

Karma Ridge Stables - Painted Coos*APHA #4060181997 APHA/PtHA*Stallion(Coosunga X Lances Flash Back)*PEDIGREE

Stallion Service-16.1hh Multi Champion B&W APHA/PtHA Stallion | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
Painted Coos - breeding information, stallion directory, studbook.
It looks like he's standing at Karma Ridge Stables, if you look on his page there, on the right side, you can find a photo gallery of all his foals.
In some of his pictures he looks like he's over at the knee and he seems like he's a bit sickle hocked, but he looks like a nice stallion who throws decent foals. Overall, he seems above average as a stallion and a horse.


----------



## countryryder

Saddlebag said:


> Have you checked allbreedpedigree? He goes back to Impressive so he may carry the HYPP gene.


He's HYPP N/N,I noticed the Impressive blood as well, so checked.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*He's a beauty.*


----------



## Saddlebag

In the photograph the horse really stands under on his back end. Is his championship with APHA or the PTHA? The ad doesn't stipulate. If it's with the Pinto Horse it just means someone really liked his color. With AQHA horses get points and so many points give an A rating, not champion.


----------



## Honeysuga

It looks like they are marketing to people breeding for color rather than conformation.Shipped semen available at cost* 
Live Foal Guarantee with 1/2 price breed back following year if foal is not colored.​ Never really a good sign. He is pretty but his legs turn me off(as do those of his progeny). I think you could find a better conformed horse to breed to for sure.





​


----------



## Aesthetic

Personally i would not touch a stallion out of impressive, to many genetic faults. I wouldnt breed or buy any horse out of Impressive. I have heard and seen so many health problems. One in particular.


----------



## Karmaridge

Painted Coos is a 16 year old 16.1hh b&w tobiano APHA & PtHA Stallion. He had a very successful show career being named Canadian National PtHA Grand Champion Halter stallion, Champion of Champions for years, Stock horse & colour Champion. He earned his ROM & near his ROE. He was undefeated as was his offspring when shown. He has 86 offspring, many very successful horses in everything from Halter, english, Western, performance to Show Jumping. He is expecting 20 foals in 2014 from a variety of proven quality outside mares. 

Coos does have Impressive in his pedigree but has been tested HYPP NN so does NOT carry the gene-he is also OLWS NN. He was owned by Calico QH In Abbotsford, BC for many years & now makes his home in Alberta for the past few years. He has an amazing disposition that he does pass on as well as good legs & beautiful conformation! We welcome visitors to see him in person.


----------



## Karmaridge

*Painted Coos*

This is a 2013 colt sired by Painted Coos- as you can see his legs are very good like his sire's! He is one month old in this photo


----------



## Karmaridge

*Coos August 2013- 16 years old*

This is a recent picture of Coos taken last month. He is 16 & no longer showing. He is still in great shape after hand breeding 20 mares this year (most were outside mares). His foals are selling before they hit the ground...


----------



## Karmaridge

*Coos kids*

Coos Ms Madison Ave- grullo double homozygous daughter of Painted Coos x Cody's Painted Misfit


----------



## Karmaridge

Sweet Country Coos- successful show jumper sired by Painted Coos


----------



## smguidotti

I know this is only one of his offspring but I definitely would not want a mare like this: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/999508_522336541148507_1940953456_n.jpg

Although, the half-arab he produced looked very nice.


----------



## Karmaridge

Painted Coos & daughter that is now in USA. This lovely girl went on to be a multi champion...


----------



## Karmaridge

Coos has 86 foals to date & is an outstanding producer... This is a full brother to the Overo mare that you didn't like...


----------



## Karmaridge

The proof is in the pudding- he has bred many mares and the majority are excellent quality offspring. You may pick at him all you like, but he does have a very large fan group that will back him. At 16 he is still a very popular boy & his offspring are sought after. We have people putting deposits on next years crop. You can find fault in anything or anyone if you try hard enough... 

This is Stone Cold Coosa- another of his Champion offspring as a weanling.


----------



## Karmaridge

Coos & a few of his kids


----------



## Karmaridge

Coos last outing.... Now he enjoys his senior years at Karma Ridge.


----------



## Karmaridge

smguidotti said:


> I know this is only one of his offspring but I definitely would not want a mare like this: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....=_lkJ3geiV_A&desktop_uri=/watch?v=_lkJ3geiV_A


----------



## Karmaridge

Coos"Im So Dang Hot" - YouTube

Link to video of Coos I'm So Dang Hot


----------



## Karmaridge

I would also like to add that Coos has points in APHA as well as PtHA & Halter is conformation & colour is colour. He has Championships in both including Stock Horse & Champion of Champions. We are not gearing towards colour alone, Coos stood in BC for $1000 & $750 stud fee. We only lowered it as an introductory fee when he came to Alberta. His book has been full & we have turned people away... Everyone that meets him thinks he's amazing, and in no way, shape or form has bad legs.he actually has great legs or wouldn't have done so well in the show ring as his offspring & grand kids are doing. We also donate breedings for Pinto Youth every year, where I am proud to say he had the highest bid (closest to his actual stud fee). I realize people have their own opinions but when they comment on things that are obviously not true I feel entitled to share the truth. You can view more pictures of him & his offspring at 
http://www.Facebook.com/PaintedCoos 

Sonja, a very proud owner of this boy &#55357;&#56470;


----------



## smguidotti

I do like her more now than in that first picture I saw. But why was the girl in the training level test 1 clip sitting the trot when she was supposed to be at a working trot?


----------



## Zexious

Look at all that eye candy. Yum yum! <3


----------



## Poseidon

Honeysuga said:


> It looks like they are marketing to people breeding for color rather than conformation.Shipped semen available at cost*
> Live Foal Guarantee with 1/2 price breed back following year if foal is not colored.​ Never really a good sign. He is pretty but his legs turn me off(as do those of his progeny). I think you could find a better conformed horse to breed to for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This is because serious APHA show folks don't want solid foals. They aren't worth as much because they're segregated into their own classes and are not allowed to be shown with ones that display enough color to get Regular Registry papers. Solid classes are much smaller and the money in them is much less.


----------



## Karmaridge

Poseidon said:


> This is because serious APHA show folks don't want solid foals. They aren't worth as much because they're segregated into their own classes and are not allowed to be shown with ones that display enough color to get Regular Registry papers. Solid classes are much smaller and the money in them is much less.


Thank You.... Exactly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karmaridge

Sorry his legs turn you off Honeysuga... Those legs won him all his championships in halter & champion of champions 2 years in a row over 120 horses....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Coos is gorgeous and throws some pretty color on his foals. I have a HYPP NN mare, and she has no health problems at 12 years old (unless stubborn is a health issue). She has had 4 healthy foals and will be bred next year to a qualified stud. Impressive has his faults, but he also passed on many good traits that are still being passed down to his foals.


----------



## Karmaridge

Yes, I agree Falcor74 Impressive had many great traits & some not so good such as HYPP which do not effect any of his descendants if they are HYPP NN. No stallion or any horse is perfect and I would never claim them to be. I chose my studs for many reasons... They have good conformation, unbelievable sweet dispositions, their offspring are easy to train )some say born broke), they are proven in show ring & breeding shed. If I said they were perfect I would be a liar, but they are worthy of reproducing and have proven that. My other stallion is Painted Coos younger (14 yr old) 1/2 brother through dam - A Spectacular Flash whom I'm sure is also not perfect but close enough for me & the people who have his offspring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luv2ride

I think that he is beautiful. It isn't like you are offering a unregistered unproven horse for stud. He has proved himself and so has his progeny. There are always people for whatever reason that won't like what you have to offer. As far as I know there is no PERFECT horse of any breed out there.


----------



## Muppetgirl

It's nice to see a breeder show up and so graciously answer questions and offer information. More breeders should do that and post in this Stallion section instead of the breeding forum where they don't have to answer to anyone:wink:

Stallion owner I commend you for answering all the questions here and addressing the conformation comments. You must have much faith in your breeding program.


----------



## Druydess

Very good to see someone accomplish their goals..and to proudly stand up for your program/horses.
 Best of luck to you!


----------



## Druydess

Karmaridge said:


> Yes, I agree Falcor74 Impressive had many great traits & some not so good such as HYPP which do not effect any of his descendants if they are HYPP NN. No stallion or any horse is perfect and I would never claim them to be. I chose my studs for many reasons... They have good conformation, unbelievable sweet dispositions, their offspring are easy to train )some say born broke), they are proven in show ring & breeding shed. If I said they were perfect I would be a liar, but they are worthy of reproducing and have proven that. My other stallion is Painted Coos younger (14 yr old) 1/2 brother through dam - A Spectacular Flash whom I'm sure is also not perfect but close enough for me & the people who have his offspring.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree.. This "perfect" thing is a sad commentary on those who profess themselves experts, when in reality, anyone with a sane mind knows better.
No horse is perfect. I choose mine as you do yours-- temperament foremost, and informed breeding as a rule..


----------



## Fourteen

I wish more people who toot their horns about how fantastic their stallions/breeding program are, actually HAD something to toot about. Like a proven show record in something more than local shows or small classes. 

I wish those breeders did more with their breeding stock than chase them around to make them run pretty or rear up for pictures. 

I wish those breeders took actual conformation shots of their breeding stock instead of hiding behind the "action shots".

I applaud a breeder who actually PROVES their stallion has a good mind under saddle before pimping him out to whomever is willing to stroke their already super-sized and baseless ego.

I applaud a breeder who doesn't pretend that "overseas buyers" are the be-all and end-all to proving their stud is actually worth something.

Nice stud Karmaridge.


----------



## jaydee

smguidotti said:


> I do like her more now than in that first picture I saw. But why was the girl in the training level test 1 clip sitting the trot when she was supposed to be at a working trot?


 Not actually relevant to the thread but unless specifically asked to post or sit the rider can choose whichever they prefer at Training Level - most people tend to opt for posting.


----------



## Arab Mama

I'm really liking that mare. Great color. I do like the way she moves. Looks like her trot is pretty comfortable to sit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Having met Coos in person, I can say, his disposition is fantastic and he has great conformation. I have never met a better mannered stallion who is as calm and level-headed as he is! I'm looking forward to having my Coos baby in Spring 2014!


----------

